# Need a speaker builder fo seos tempest 12?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

Hi

needa diy/carpenter to build my seos tempest 12 from scratch for me i live in the uk kettering northamptonshire area can anybody post a link to awebsite that can build them for me please if you could reply asap please? >


----------

